# Chinawobbler bei Ebay



## Bud Spencer (10. Dezember 2013)

Morgen zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade meine Erstausrüstung fürs Spinnfischen zusammen. Habe quasi schon alles. Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Wobbler und da bin ich bei Ebay auf diverse Angebote gestoßen. Hört sich gut und günstig an. Gerade zu Beginn meines Angeldaseins möchte ich ungern 15 EUR Wobbler mangels Erfahrung versenken. 
Allerdings ist der Standort der Ware meistens China und die Lieferzeit ist entsprechend lang.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht? Die Bewertungen sind fast alle zu 100% positiv.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Für 5 Euro gibt es schon sehr gute Wobbler z.B. von Spro.

Mit den "Ramschpaketen" aus China habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Sprengringe und Drillinge müssen in jedem Fall ausgetauscht werden und trotz Frontösentunig bekommt man einige Modelle nicht ans Laufen, so dass sich der Preis schnell wieder relativiert. Dass die Lackierung schlecht ist, muss klar sein.

Zahlung klappte einwandfrei. Mir wurde sogar Geld zurück überwiesen, weil Ware nicht mehr auf Lager war, womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte.

edit: ich konnte hier nicht widerstehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/7-Stk-Neu-To...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item5af8a081c1


----------



## Raufi56 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Moins,

ich habe mir auch schon welche bestellt. Lieferung 2,5 Wochen, Zahlung o.k , aber Qualität na ja, geht so.|uhoh:

Da ich auch ungern teure Wobbler unten lasse, decke ich mich wenn möglich mit Bauhauswobblern (Bahr) ein. Auch wenn jetzt einige die Nase rümpfen, ich komme mit diesen Teilen recht gut klar und die Wobbler sehen wesentlich wertiger aus als die Chinaböller. Ach ja, und fangen tun sie auch. |rolleyes Und du kannst sie dir vor Ort anschauen.

Übrigens: Bahr macht Ausverkauf 20% auf Alles. (hoffe ich darf das hier so schreiben).

Gruß Raufi56


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Raufi56 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Bahr macht Ausverkauf 20% auf Alles.


Zählen Wobbler nicht als Tiernahrung  ?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich habe mir auch schon über Ebay Chinawobbler zugelegt...
Fazit war, einmal und nie wieder... Zahlvorgang alles Top, aber die Wobbler von der Qualität, Verarbeitung und Laufverhalten ein Flop #d ... Klar müssen es keine 15,00 EUR Wobbler sein, gerade am Anfang- aber wie bereits erwähnt gibt es gute und günstigere Alternativen die man auch mal für wenig Geld bei Ebay schießen kann... Beispielsweise habe ich mal ein paar Rapalas geschossen für deutlich unter 5,00 EUR das Stück  und bin mehr als zufrieden damit...

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## jigga1986 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

 hey bin auch Anfänger und hab mir 6 chinawobbler geholt. Dienen eigentlich nur zu Übung. Qualität ist nicht so gut. Aber was will man von 8€ für 6 wobbler erwarten. Ich weiß noch nicht auf was Raubfische auf der Ruhr und den Rhein ab besten beißen daher hab ich mir vor allen kodern paar gekauft wobbler gufis mepps  da wollte ich einfach nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Paar gute von balzer und rapala hab ich mir dennoch geholt zum vergleichen 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Moin Jochen,


wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben, ist bei den China Dingern viel Müll dabei. Mit Glück laufen von 20 Wobblern 2-4 Stk.....


Ich kaufe auch nicht die teuersten Wobbler - halte ab und an mal die Augen offen und kaufe dann eben mal sowas wie Spro, Sänger Doyo, Rapalas (USA) usw.


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Es gibt billige China-Wobbler die nicht laufen und auf den Bildern schon extrem minderwertig aussehen und es gibt günstige lauffähige China-Wobbler die in etwa den einfachen Modellen z.B. von Spro oder Fladen entsprechen. Aber auch bei diesen muss man die Drillinge und Sprengringe kontrollieren und zu 70% ersetzen. Desweiteren gibt es auch bessere Chinakracher die aber auch 3 bis 5 € kosten. Die sind meist alle brauchbar. 

Als Anfänger ist es schwierig da genau zu unterscheiden. Ich habe damals mein Taschengeld für billige Köder ausgegeben die nicht liefen. Das macht mich heute noch wütend dass Angelläden/Händler Scheissdreck verkaufen der nicht lauffähig ist. 

Ich empfehle dir gebrauchte Markenwobbler von ebay, obwohl zur Zeit das Preisniveau recht hoch ist. 
Ansonsten günstige Wobbler von Spro, Fladen etc
Doiyo, Storm bzw Salmo, Gloog, Kenart, Jaxon (allesamt in Polen günstig)

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/lureswobblers-g5-a20.html


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Der preis für wobler sollte mit einsetzen der hecht Schonzeit deutlich sinken. 

send via mobil


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich hab auch mal so ein Set aus China bestellt. Die Wobbler sahen was Lackierung und Form betraff gut aus. Der Shop war auch Top bewertet  und aus den Bewertungen konnte man rauslesen das schon mehrere dieses Set bestellt hatten und zufrieden waren. "Pustekuchen"

Die Sprengringe und Haken augetauscht und ab mit den Dingern ans Wasser. Leider lief nicht ein Wobbler, die meisten drehten durchs Wasser wie so ein nasser Lappen. Aber gut Lackiert waren sie. Naja mitlerweile sind Haken und Ringe ab und mein Sohn spielt im Sommer damit und zieht sie durch den Teich 

Ich denke man kann bei so einem Set bestimmt auch Glück haben. Aber ich würde dann eher zu Suxxes Wobblern aus dem FP raten. Die laufen wenigstens halbwegs anständig und kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich hab schon einige Chinawobbler ausprobiert und hab auch ziemlich gute Treffer gelandet.

Ich mach mal ein Foto...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Wir fischen ALLE mit China-Wobblern, das nur mal so am Rande!! 

Wenn du gute und günstige Wobbler haben möchtest, dann schau dir mal die Wobblerserien von Spro (*Ikiru* oder *Nippon* Serie), von *Taipan* oder von Sänger/Iron Claw die *Doyo`s* an. Hier gibts für vergleichsweise wenig Geld gute Wobbler die auch Fische fangen.
Wenns ein bischen teuerer sein darf, dann nimm Rapalla.


----------



## Purist (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Mein einziger Chinawobbler ist einer von Rebel Lures.. |rolleyes
Es gibt noch genug Hersteller, die nicht noch nicht in China produzieren lassen, teuer sind die auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ach neee...

Chinawobbler deswegen weil man sie meistens direkt aus cHina bestellt und keine Marke draufsteht.


----------



## Bud Spencer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Guten Morgen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Ich konnte trotz der vielen Warnungen nicht widerstehen. Ich habe einfach mal ein 12er Pack Wobbler für 5 EUR inkl. Versand bestellt. Ich bin einfach neugierig. Auch wenn hier jetzt viele den Kopf schütteln werden. Sind "nur" 5 EUR. |uhoh: Ich werden dann davon berichten. *Jetzt noch ne doofe Frage von nem Anfänger....Woran merke ich, dass der Wobbler komisch läuft?? Eiert der rum? Oder ist der Widerstand einfach höher weil er nicht sauber läuft?*

Das Wobbler Problem hat sich für mich gelöst. Mein Schwager hatte noch ein paar übrig von Rapala und Abu Garcia, die er nicht mehr brauchte.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Raufi56 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Zählen Wobbler nicht als Tiernahrung  ?


 
Der ist gut !!|supergri

Morgensen Jochen,

mMn sollte ein guter Wobbler leicht, aber doch mit einem gewissen Gegendruck, beim Einholen laufen. Auf keinen Fall solltest du das Gefühl haben ein Stück Holz an Land zu ziehen oder am anderen Ende einen Propeller dran zu haben.

Wenn du eine gute Ruten/Schnur/Köder-Kombination hast merkst du jede Bewegung des Wobblers beim Einholen und dann kanst du deinen Köder auch " *führen* " !! :m

Aber brichte doch mal wie dann deine Chinas so laufen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Bud Spencer schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne doofe Frage von nem Anfänger....Woran merke ich, dass der Wobbler komisch läuft?? Eiert der rum? Oder ist der Widerstand einfach höher weil er nicht sauber läuft?


Die Frage ist gar nicht doof. Die Laufeigenschaften eines Wobblers sind nicht so leicht zu beurteilen. Es soll ja oft einen kranken Fisch imitieren, da schadet es nix, wenn er immer mal ausbricht oder Schlagseite zeigt. Der Widerstand kann auch bei gutem Lauf hoch sein, z.B. bei Tiefläufern mit großer Schaufel oder Lipless Crankbaits. Schlecht ist halt, wenn sie immer zu einer Seite ziehen. Oder wenn sie Schlagseite haben und dann bei kräftigem Zug oder in Strömung umkippen, sich auf den Kopf stellen und auf- statt abtauchen. Oder wenn sie durchs Wasser rutschen wie ein Bleistift...
Grüße, Michael


Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

wer China-Wobbler nicht mag, kann ja mal nach Polen schielen |supergri

Im ernst... Wobbler von Dorado oder Salmo sind nicht teuer und haben einen sehr guten Lauf. Auch Lucky Craft gibt es bei eBay schon für 10 Euro + MwSt. wer die hier in D kauft ist selber schuld.


----------



## Purist (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Im ernst... Wobbler von Dorado oder Salmo sind nicht teuer und haben einen sehr guten Lauf.



Alternativ bieten sich günstige US-Modelle und der kleine Eigenimport an. In Osteuropa gibt es tolle Wobblerschmieden, keine Frage, Plastikkram können aber auch die Amis bauen, auch wenn sie in Farbgestaltung oft einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

@ Purist


Sobald ich meine Strike King Cranks bekomme, kann ich mal was dazu schreiben. Das ist dann so ein Bsp. von wegen Eigenimport aus den USA...


----------



## csi-zander (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Da kann ich auch nicht widerstehen mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben;

 Denn obwohl ich jemand bin, der viel Wert auf Kleinteile & Kunstköder legt (leider auch ORDENTLICH Geld dafür ausgibt), bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich -unter gewissen Umständen- nicht für Chinawobbler schämen muss.
 Zum Beispiel habe ich ein flaches, verkrautetes, seerosenbewachsenes Gewässer mit großem, überhängenden Baumbestand vor der Haustür.
 -allerdings keine Lust 30 Euro pro Angeltag in die Äste zu hängen, falls ich risikofreudig fängige Stellen anwerfen möchte.
 Zu diesem Zweck habe ich halt ein Fach voll dieser 'Billigheimer' in meiner Box. 
 Und mit denen schon so manchen RICHTIG großen Barsch und mittleren Hecht aus dem Graben getwitched.
 (wer die Wobbler ebenfalls mal ausprobieren möchte, müßte hier mal mit dem Boot oder der Wathose vorbeikommen -es hängen leider einige draußen in den flachen Ästen über'm Wasser ;-))  )

 Langer Rede kurzer Sinn; 
 -Wenn Du ein 'gefahrloses' Gewässer hast -sprich nicht alle Nasen lang mit Hängern rechnen mußt- lohnt es sich schon in hochwertige Wobbler zu investrieren. Andernfalls rate ich ebenfalls Drillinge & Ringe zu Überprüfen und/oder auszuwechseln.
 -Falls die Laufeigenschaften 'wirklich' nicht soooo toll sind, verzichte auf stupides Einkurbeln und twitche den Köder auch mit der Rute, bzw. mit der Rutenspitze.
 DENN: Einen billigen Spinner, der nicht rotiert, kannst Du in die Tonne hauen. Einem Wobbler hingegen kann man mit der Köderführung noch Leben einhauchen. Dabei ist es auch relativ egal, wenn bei der Lackierung das linke Auge 1,5mm höher sitzt als das Rechte...

 Einfach ausprobieren. Dabei viel Spaß & viel Glück!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*







links oben - guter Twitch - rollende, nicht sehr starke aktion - langsam sinkend
links unten - brummt schön - schwimmend
rechts oben - schwimmend, helles, leichtes rasseln
rechts unten - Krawallmacher, den hört man schon von weitem


sind alle zu empfehlen


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich suche noch einen SR, Belly Dog, die Richtung, weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ein paar die laufen

1. Bild: Oben Rapala - Unten China

4. Bild: Oben Rapala - Unten China, schlecht lackiert etc

5. Bild: links Storm Wiggle Wart - die anderen Topwater bis 20cm tief


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

und weiter

1. Bild: links Fladen, daneben China, diese Form wird u.a. auch von Cormoran vertrieben; Rechts komplett China, jedoch für die Verhältnisse gut verarbeitet. Modell gibts angeblich auch bei Fishermans Partner für 1,99

2. Bild: Oben China, unten Fladen

3. Bild: oben billige Zam-Kopie

4. Bild: oben nen Tiefläufer der auch in der Form von Cormoran vertrieben wird, der untere ist vielleicht was für Bronko??? Big Belly hat er und SR ist er auch


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

1. Bild: Bekannt von den ganzen Wiederverkäufern die hier das schnelle Geld machen wollen. Natürlich direkt aus China#6

2. Bild: ähnelt dem Jackson und River2Sea S-Weaver und all den anderen


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> vertrieben wird, der untere ist vielleicht was für Bronko??? Big Belly hat er und SR ist er auch





den gleichen hab ich 2 post drüber auf meinem Holzboden liegen 

So SR is der nich.


----------



## ragbar (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

@Bulettenbär: ...und ich dachte, ich hätt schon viel Zeuch...sind die alle aus der Bucht ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Weil`s grade auch ums "kopieren" geht... Jeder von uns kennt die "Chubby`s" von Illex.
Habt ihr euch mal den Ikiru Mini Crank von Spro angesehen? Die Ähnlichkeit ist verbüffend.

Irgendwo hab ich hier was von "Jackson" und "River-to-Sea" Wobbler gelesen. Beide beanspruchen ja von sich diesen kleinen 3-Teiler "erfunden" oder zumindestens "entwickelt" zu haben...
Wenn diese Begriffe beinhalten bzw. bedeuten die Teile beim Chinamann aus dem Katalog ausgesucht zu haben ist das richtig.

Ich habe den Katalog des China-Produzenten im Laden liegen, denn wir verkaufen diesen Wobbler unter dem Namen  V-Jointed. 
Lt Aussage bei der Werksbegehung mit unserem Einkäufer gibt es nur eine einzigste Guß-Form für diesen Wobbler, das "Innenleben" ist auch gleich. Der Kunde wählt nur die Farbe, die Sprengringe und die Haken.

So haben wir das Modell mit VMC-Haken bestücken lassen und können den Wobbler für 5,99€ anbieten. 
Merkt ihr was? Im Grunde genommen werden wir Angler schön übers Ohr barbiert und wir merken, wissen und wollen es...



ragbar schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär: ...und ich dachte, ich hätt schon viel Zeuch...sind die alle aus der Bucht ?


 Wenn ich meine Kisten mal fotografiere schickt ihr mir den Psychater...


----------



## csi-zander (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Das sehe ich ganz genauso!!
 Der Angler WILL es so (jedenfalls eine Spur weit) !!!

 Einerseits muss man natürlich an seinen Köder/Wobbler GLAUBEN!
 (und das fällt einem bei 18Euro-Plus natürlich leichter)

 Andererseits wird man sich den teuren Wobbler zumeist 'schönreden':
 =da man entweder damit am meisten fängt -allerdings weil man das 'gute' Teil auch am meisten einsetzt...
 =oder es aber schont und in der Box läßt für ganz 'besondere' Tage.
 So oder so wird doch meistens der teuerste Wobbler für uns der Beste in der Box sein. ;-))

 Daher will ich es persönlich mal mit Autofahren vergleichen;
 Natürlich ist Porschefahren geiler als ein Polo. Sprich, der filigrane Japanwobbler auf der Autobahn unschlagbar gegen das Chinaexemplar.

 Andererseits gibt es auf dem schlammigen Feldweg mit Schlaglöchern quasi keinen Leistungsvorteil mehr. 
 So heißem, ich werfe lieber den billigen Chinesen unters Holz in die Seerosen, als 18Euro.
 Denn um ehrlich zu sein fährt man sich doch lieber den Polo als den Porsche kaputt (falls man nicht gerade im Ölgewerbe tätig ist).

 Fazit: ausprobieren, flexibel bleiben und etwas logisch mitdenken um verschiedene Entscheidungen zu treffen..


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



ragbar schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär: ...und ich dachte, ich hätt schon viel Zeuch...sind die alle aus der Bucht ?



Teilweise ebay, neuerdings dhdgate.com wie z.B. von wlure http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/search.do?searchkey=wlure&searchSource=sort&uuid=2758373663&stype=down&sinfo=price&isadvanced=0&advancedno=&luceneQuery=&seotype=&_flush=-1822613954


Ich habe früher nach einigen Rückschlägen mit Billigzeug nur noch Markenware gefischt. Z.B. die alten Wobbler von Behr die überhaupt nicht laufen etc. Das hat alles viel Geld für die Mülltonne gekostet.
Dann hab ich angefangen nur noch Markenwobbler zu fischen. Eines Tages hat mich aber ein hollandischer Profi in Schweden mal mit auf sein Boot genommen für nen halben Tag. Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt als er an sein High-End-Gerät nen 3€ Fladen-Wobbler vom Kiosk gehangen hat..... Aber wer fängt hat recht.
An dieser Stelle bin ich vom hohen Ross herunter und habe mich umgesehen. Gerade bei ebay gibts zu 90% Schrott aus China. Aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann man gute und günstige Wobbbler kaufen.


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Das trifft zu 110% meine Meinung!!
Eine bunt gemischte Box. Sich mit der Materie beschäftigen, Probierlaune und Erfahrung. Kreativ in der Köderführung sein.
Notfalls catch & release bei Ebay -wenn's denn ein totaler Fehlgriff war.
;-))


----------



## elloschka (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

denke auch der Chinakramm taugt nicht viel. bin seit jahren ein echter fan der spro-wobbler.die sind echt günstig und allzeit top fängig.


----------



## schweidlus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

... meiner Meinung nach ist es meistens besser eine Hand voll guter Köder dabei zu haben, als ne Schubkarre voll Billigkram.

 Die Billigteile mögen wohl auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber meiner Meinung nach sind viele davon leider herausgeschmissenes Geld.

 Bedenke, Du kannst immer nur einen Wobbler an Deiner Angel fischen und als Spinnfischer ist man ohnehin froh über einen schlanken Rucksack. 

 Ich würd mich einfach mal von nem erfahrenen Spinnfischer in Deiner Ecke beraten lassen, was an Euren Gewässer so fängt und dann selektiv kaufen und ein klein wenig was investieren.

 Übrigens "Weihnachten" steht auch vor der Tür!!!   

 Viel Glück beim Köderkauf & viele Fische damit!!!  

 Micha


----------



## Purist (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Eines Tages hat mich aber ein hollandischer Profi in Schweden mal mit auf sein Boot genommen für nen halben Tag. Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt als er an sein High-End-Gerät nen 3€ Fladen-Wobbler vom Kiosk gehangen hat..... Aber wer fängt hat recht.



Eine uralte Spinnanglerweisheit, dass derjenige besser fängt, der seinen Köder kennt und richtig mit ihm umgehen kann. 
Ebenso eine wie die Tatsache, dass Angler gerne dazu neigen zuviele Spinnköder zu kaufen, sich von manch komischen Farbgestaltungen locken zu lassen und viele nicht geneigt sind einen Köder, in den sie wenig Vertrauen haben, so lange zu nutzen, bis sie ihn erfolgreich beherrschen. |rolleyes


----------



## csi-zander (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ohhh ja, Design fängt Angler (und ihre Geldbeutel) nicht aber Fische!!!

Kleines Beispiel meiner Wobblerbox für den 'normalen' Abgeltag vor der Haustür: 2-3 Illex, 2-3 Rapalla, 2-3 Doiyo (tut mir leid, die mag ich nunmal, Design- und Namenfang ;-)) ) dazu 3 Chinesen, wenn der Abriss quasi vorprogrammiert scheint.
Das deckt meine Anforderungen in Größe und Laufverhalten eigentlich ab und ist auch noch tragbar.
Auf dem Boot a.d. Talsperre verändert auch die Zusammensetzung natürlich.

So, das war's dann wohl erstmal. Ich glaub ich muss gleich doch ans Wasser


----------



## pxnhxxd (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

@Purist
100% Zustimmung.
Ich habe in der Regel nie mehr als 6 oder 7 Wobbler dabei, wovon ich zwei (meine Lieblinge doppelt habe). Also 5 verschiedene in der Box mitführe. Und immer nur Naturdekor Barsch und Weißfisch Grundeldekor. Schock und Phantasiefarben fische ich garnicht.

Deweiteren fische ich auch lieber  einteilige Flanker. Ich hab noch ne gesehen das sich ein Beutefisch im wilden S-Kurven wie bei einem Dreiteiler durchs Wasser schlängel wie ein Aal.
Sieht zwar hübsch aus, aber ausser auf Hecht für meinen Geschmack unfängig.
Wer seinen Köder nicht animieren kann, dem hilft auch kein Illex oder Megabass. Nur die meisten denken halt das der teure Wobbler die Fische von ganz alleine fängt.
Davon abgesehen haben Illexwobbler sehr schache Sprengringe und Drillinge. Und wenn man diese bei einem 20-30€ Wobbler auch noch wechseln muss, was ja auch noch mal Geld kostet muss ich für mich sagen, "nicht mit mir". Dann doch lieber nen Balzer oder Cormoranwobbler für unter 10€ der mein vollstes Vertrauen hat.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



pinhead schrieb:


> Deweiteren fische ich auch lieber  einteilige Flanker. Ich hab noch ne gesehen das sich ein Beutefisch im wilden S-Kurven wie bei einem Dreiteiler durchs Wasser schlängel wie ein Aal.
> Sieht zwar hübsch aus, aber ausser auf Hecht für meinen Geschmack unfängig.


Ich stimme dir in vielen punkten zu, auch ich habe mittlerweile weniger Wobbler dabei als früher und habe einige Lieblinge, die nicht so teuer waren. In einigen Situationen fische ich aber sehr gerne mehrteilige Wobbler und habe damit auch gut Zander gefangen. Beim Nachtangeln würde ich auf das "animieren" des Wobblers weitgehend verzichten und eher langsam und gleichmäßig einkurbeln. Dabei läuft ein Mehrteiler sehr schön und lässt sich besser "erbeuten" als ein getwitchter Einteiler. Gruß, Michael



Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vax (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich stecke in einer änliche Lage. Habe seit 3 Tagen meinen Angelschien und bin vollkommen überfordert mit dem Angebot. Zum Glück angeln Freunde von mir die gleiche Technik die mir Spaß macht (Spin) und haben mich beraten was an unseren Gewässern fängt. Leider haben die auch keine Vertrauen in Billig-Ware und somit habe ich in den letzten 3 Tagen mehr als 100€ für mein Grund-Set an Wobblern ausgegen... :c

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch 2-3 von Duo... und von Rapala... und von...  es hört einfach nicht auf


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Vax schrieb:


> Ich stecke in einer änliche Lage. Habe seit 3 Tagen meinen Angelschien und bin vollkommen überfordert mit dem Angebot. Zum Glück angeln Freunde von mir die gleiche Technik die mir Spaß macht (Spin) und haben mich beraten was an unseren Gewässern fängt. Leider haben die auch keine Vertrauen in Billig-Ware und somit habe ich in den letzten 3 Tagen mehr als 100€ für mein Grund-Set an Wobblern ausgegen... :c
> 
> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch 2-3 von Duo... und von Rapala... und von...  es hört einfach nicht auf



Oh oh,
Diagnose Tacklewahn.
Und was hast du für über 100€ gekauft.
Modell und Zielfisch?


----------



## Vax (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



pinhead schrieb:


> Oh oh,
> Diagnose Tacklewahn.
> Und was hast du für über 100€ gekauft.
> Modell und Zielfisch?



Lucky Craft, Illex, Megabass, Effzett - Modelle Kreutz und Query durch die Bank, jedoch mit Gewicht auf tiefer-laufende weil Winter. Im Frühling werd ich mir dann noch ein paar flacher laufende 0-1m zulegen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Vax schrieb:


> Lucky Craft, Illex, Megabass, Effzett - Modelle Kreutz und Query durch die Bank, jedoch mit Gewicht auf tiefer-laufende weil Winter. Im Frühling werd ich mir dann noch ein paar flacher laufende 0-1m zulegen.



Dann dürftest du ja für 100€ganze 5 Wobbler in der kiste haben.


----------



## Vax (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann dürftest du ja für 100€ganze 5 Wobbler in der kiste haben.



Nö. Ist ja dank Weihnachtsaktionen und Auslandbestellung alles "recht günstig". Verglichen zu den normalen Preisen.


----------



## Purist (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Anfängern würde ich gar nicht raten mit Wobblern zu beginnen, mit teuren schon gar nicht. Köderverluste sind immer ein Frustfaktor, der braucht aber gerade zu Beginn nicht derart überstrapaziert zu werden.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Desweiteren wüde ich mal gerne wissen, was ihr unter Billigwobbler versteht.
Ist alles unter Illex und Luckycraft billig bzw nicht würdig in den Snap gehangen zu werden.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich bei Billigwobblern reden wir alle von No-Name Wobblern aus der Grabbelkiste für unter 4-5€ das Stück!


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich bei Billigwobblern reden wir alle von No-Name Wobblern aus der Grabbelkiste für unter 4-5€ das Stück!



Ich hab auch auch schon Taipanwobbler für 4,99€ gefischt und auch mit gefangen.
Aber kauft ihr euch schön die High-End Köder. 
Ein Pointer und ein Illex haben mich kuriert. 
Ich fang auch mit Balzer & Co.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Mir ist es nicht wert einen 20€ Wobbler in der Steinpackung zu versenken.
Nen 3€Schrott mach ich mir auch nicht dran. Aber bei 10€ hörts bei mir am Rhein auf. Am See mit wenig Hänger kann man sich vieleicht mal nen Egowobbler kaufen.


----------



## Purist (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

4-5€ Wobbler und Grabbelkiste? Dafür bekommt man in Osteuropa beste Qualität..



pinhead schrieb:


> Nen 3€Schrott mach ich mir auch nicht dran.



Für 3-4€ bekommst du mit Kreditkarte und etwas Versandrisiko normale, altbackene (die haben die über 50 Jahre alte Tradition der Plastikdinger), US-Wobbler. Schrott ist das nicht, im Gegensatz zu dem, was manch eine deutsche Markenfirma umgelabelt als Wobbler verkauft, was in Wahrheit 08/15 Asienramschware ist, die man für ein paar Cent, bei entsprechend hoher Abnahme, einkaufen kann.


----------



## MIG 29 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich habe auch schon mit No-Name Wobblern gefischt und gefangen, aber doch nicht so viel wie mit Illex Wobblern. Bei mir gehen Rapala Wobbler auch gut.
100€ für 5 Wobbler wie Illex, LC oder Megabass habe bis jetzt noch nie bezahlt. Es gibt immer wieder gute Angebote, da kann man schon zuschlagen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ist mir ja eigendlich egal wer was an Wobblern bezahlt.
Ich lass mich nicht von den Highendscheixx blenden.
Der mit der Rute in der Hand haucht dem Köder Leben ein und nicht der Name der auf der Verpackung steht .


----------



## MIG 29 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ich lass mich von 20€ Wobbler auch nicht blenden, aber für 10-er geht es schon. Auf dauer mit No-Name Wobbler ging's bei mir halt nicht, aber seit dem ich auf Highend Wobbler umgestiegen bin - geht viel besser.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden  Auch Wobbler deren Wert bei 4-5€ liegen sind im EK vllt. die Hälfte wert. Von sowas wie den Taipan rede ich nicht - die hab ich selber  Klasse Teile fürs Geld.

 Sonst halte ich es wie Purist. Am Samstag kam mein Paket von Tacklewarehouse an. Ne Kiste voller Cranks von StrikeKing und die Teile laufen super 

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_KVD_HC_Square_Bill_Silent_Crankbait/descpage-SKKVDHC.html

 Man sollte es dennoch nicht übertreiben wegen Zoll etc.


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden  Auch Wobbler deren Wert bei 4-5€ liegen sind im EK vllt. die Hälfte wert. Von sowas wie den Taipan rede ich nicht - die hab ich selber  Klasse Teile fürs Geld.
> 
> Sonst halte ich es wie Purist. Am Samstag kam mein Paket von Tacklewarehouse an. Ne Kiste voller Cranks von StrikeKing und die Teile laufen super
> 
> ...



Kannst du dir vieleicht auch vorstellen das es sich nicht jeder leisten kann einen karton mit Wobblern zu bestellen.
Ich kauf mir meine Verluste Stück für Stück nach.
Ich nehm auch nix aus der Wühlkiste.
Ob mein Balzer oder Cormoranwobbler in China produziert wird ist mir sowas von egal. Solange der fängt ist es doch gut.
Ab und an muss man zwar Drillinge und Sprengringe tauschen, aber das muss man bei Illex und Lucky Craft auch.

Aber:
In meinen bevorzugten Angelläden habe ich noch keinen Wühltisch mit Wobblern gesehen.
Wer Tackle in der Bucht auf Verdacht bestelllt ist eh selbst schuld.


----------



## Hognose852 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Angelsport

Der hat auch einen ebay Shop...
Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Preis-Leistung ist unschlagbar!
Habe mir vor einiger zeit die großen Popper von denen bestellt, die bringen selbst in der kalten Jahreszeit die großen Hecht-Muttis aus dem tieferen Wasser  probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

@ Pinhead


irgendwie willst du mich nicht verstehen oder? Ich hab niemanden verurteilt - der günstige Wobbler fischt. Mache ich selber, da ich keine teuren Illex und Co in den Rheinischen Altarmen und Steinpackungen versenken will - ich bin nicht Rockefeller...


Ob ein Wobbler allerdings läuft und fängt lasst sich weder im laden noch im Katalog feststellen - das sieht man erst am Wasser!


----------



## pxnhxxd (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

@FR33

Und deshalb kann man in der Grabbelkiste auch nicht Urteilen ob der Chinawobbler läuft oder nicht.
Den muss man auch erst kaufen.

Aber pauschal sagen, die sind Schrott kann man auch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ach jetzt weiss ich was du meinst - mein Post auf der vorherigen Seite. ja stimmt - muss ich revidieren. In der Vergangenkeit waren da ein paar gute Wobbler dabei - leider eben auch viele schlechte...


----------



## Bud Spencer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Hallo zusammen,

Mittlerweile sind die Wobbler angekommen und ich war heute mal an der Lippe angeln. Ich habe ein kurzes Video gemacht. Vielleicht können da die Profis erkennen ob der Wobbler gut läuft. Ist keine sonderlich gute Video Qualität aber sollte reichen. Meiner Meinung nach läuft er gut und ist auch gut verarbeitet. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgX9Hybd8Mc

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## OSSSSE (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Hmmm also schlecht sah das nicht aus aber Bombe auch nicht. Aber ich will mal so sagen, ich habe schon 1000 mal schlimmere gesehen 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jigga1986 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

War heute zum ersten mal meine China wobbler baden. Sah im Prinzip genauso aus wie Balzer und rapala wobbler

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Infamous (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

hat schon jemand die bebilderten wobbler gefunden auf den seiten? habe gestern gesucht und heute und bin nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## eichhornkater (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Frogs-Crankb...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item5d491bcb8a

oder doch lieber 

http://www.gerlinger.de/spezialkoed...nwald+gelb_laenge+6_5cm_+gewicht+17_5g/54892/


----------



## acker (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Gibt es den shad rap , schon wer gesehen , gekauft getestet ?


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Shadrap, du meinst die mit der L-Tauchschaufel?

Solche sieht man öfter, intressiern mich aber nich deswegen weis ich da nich viel. Einfach mal auf aliexpress oder ebay mit Artikelstandort China rumsuchen.

Von Behr hab ich nen großen Shadrap, sinkend, miserabel verarbeitet, mitn bisschen tuning läuft aber auch der gut, hat mein ich sogar auch eine durchgehende Drahtachse.


----------



## acker (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Ja genau, diese Art zb : 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-Stuck-Rapa...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item27de2e7834

Meine Erfahrung zu China Wobblern :
Ich hatte mal ein set a 10 Stk an Tiefläufern gekauft, das Laufverhalten der Wobbler ist gut , jedoch hatten 2 oder ?? 3 Mängel in der Verarbeitung -> sie waren nicht dicht und liefen voll Wasser, das lies sich aber mit etwas Sek Kleber schnell reparieren. 
Die Drillinge und die Sprengringe waren von der Qualität auch OK , klar keine Gamakatsu Haken aber brauchbar. 
Alles in allem für die um 10 - 12 Euro für 10 mittelgr Wobbler ein guter Deal. 

Nach dem positiven Erlebnis hatte ich mir noch ein set Popper gekauft , die waren aber ziemlicher Wurks. Schlechtes Laufverhalten gepaart mit mieser Qualität. 
Das waren dann 12+- Euro für die Tonne .


----------



## blaze (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

So erster China Wobbler versuch und ein kleiner Testbericht von mir. Bestellt wurden 4 Wobbler im Bulk.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-DW11-95mm-9g-Minnows-Deep-Diver-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1003571592.html

Gold, Leopard Green, Orange belly sowie Blue Black Point.

Macht 8 € für 4 Wobbler. Bezahlung ging gestern per KK raus.
Ich melde mich wieder sobald die Teile hier sind und mach mal unretuschierte Fotos.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Chinawobbler bei Ebay*

Hallo!

Hat einer schonmal die Trulinoya mini-Crank getestet?
Sind zwar französischen Ursprungs , soweit ich das gelesen habe, aber im Netz 
habe ich noch nicht viel gelesen.
http://www.derangelshop.com/Kunstkoeder/Wobbler/Trulinoya-Mini-Crank-3-5cm-3-5g-d00046.html

LG Svenno


----------

